# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  Об истории развития электросвязи в Беларуси и современных телекоммуникационных технологиях в репорта

## ByFly

20 лет в погоне за качеством услуг электросвязи. 3 июля компания Белтелеком отметила  юбилей. Мало кто знает, но вначале 90-х руководителям холдинга пришлось пойти на рискованный шаг и кардинально изменить привычный процесс работы. Тогда же появился и первый Интернет, возможность быстрее подключить домашний телефон, а прямо на глазах развивалось телепространство. 
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

